# Neuer Router/Switch mit mehr als 1Gbit/s



## xD4nielx (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich wills kurz machen. Ich bekomme nächste Woche meine 1 Gbits Leitung. An der Fritzbox die mir geliefert wird ist ein 2,5 Gbit Anschluß. Da bräuchte ich jetzt eine geeignete LAN Karte für den PC damit der Gigabit auch wirklich ankommt. Sonst kommen ja wahrscheinlich "nur" 900 Mbit.

Ich habe derzeit eine Fritzbox Cable. Diese habe ich auf BridgeMode gestellt und meinen Asus Gaming Router dran. Diese hat jedoch leider auch nur 1 GBit Anschlüsse.

Ich würde das gerne auch so weiter machen, da ich von Fritzboxen und Gaming nicht überzeugt bin.

Ich finde bei google nix. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2020)

Wenn du das über Kabel machen willst und es dir wirklich auf die letzten 50 MBit/s ankommt (dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass der GBit-Anschluss je nach Umgebung in aller Regel nicht das volle GBit liefert?) brauchste ne entsprechende Adapterkarte mit 2,5 GBASE-T. Beispiel: DeLOCK RJ-45, PCIe 2.0 x1 (89531) ab €' '38,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich


----------



## keinnick (25. Februar 2020)

xD4nielx schrieb:


> ich wills kurz machen. Ich bekomme nächste Woche meine 1 Gbits Leitung. An der Fritzbox die mir geliefert wird ist ein 2,5 Gbit Anschluß.


Was für ein "2,5 Gbit Anschluß" soll das denn sein? Kann es sein, dass Du einfach Die Werbeaussage von AVM "WLAN bis 1.733 + 800 MBit/s" zusammengezählt hast?


----------



## xD4nielx (25. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du das über Kabel machen willst und es dir wirklich auf die letzten 50 MBit/s ankommt (dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass der GBit-Anschluss je nach Umgebung in aller Regel nicht das volle GBit liefert?) brauchste ne entsprechende Adapterkarte mit 2,5 GBASE-T. Beispiel: DeLOCK RJ-45, PCIe 2.0 x1 (89531) ab €' '38,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich



Deswegen möchte ich ja eine LAN Karte mit mehr als 1 Gbit, damit der Gigabit auch wirklich kommt. Ich vermute mal bei 1 Gbit kommen maximal 900 mbit durch

Aber die Karte die du mir da rausgesucht hast, kann auch mehr wie 1 GBIT? Dieses 2,5 Base-T verwirrt mich etwas



keinnick schrieb:


> Was für ein "2,5 Gbit Anschluß" soll das denn sein? Kann es sein, dass Du einfach Die Werbeaussage von AVM "WLAN bis 1.733 + 800 MBit/s" zusammengezählt hast?



Diese hier würde ich bekommen: AVM Fritz!Box 6660 Cable Wi-Fi 65 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Da steht es ja. 1x 2,5 gbit Lan Port


----------



## fotoman (25. Februar 2020)

Du willst also den PC direkt an den 2,5 GBIt-Port der FB anschließen? Und was soll das ganze dann real bringen bevor du nicht weisst, das Deine FB bie Deinem Internetanschluss am GBit-Port weniger Liefert wie der Kabelnetzbetreiber?

Schon eine FB 7530 (und auch eine FB 7390) ist in der Lage, über die 4 internen 1 GBit Anschlüsse volle 1 GBit zu liefern. Bie mir ist das dann sowas: NAS mit 1GBit-Port -> FB Port1 -> FB Port 2 -> Switch -> PC mit 1 GBit Anschluss im Up- oder Download mit 110-113 MB/s. Wenn eine neuere FB das vom internen Modem nicht auch schafft, dann wird sie es am 2,5 GBit Port sicherlich  auch nicht tun.

Der 2,5 GBit Anschluss bringt nur etwas, wenn Du daran ein NAS/einen Server anschließt, der massiv mehr leisten kann wie 1 GBit und dann 2 PCs gleichzeitig auf das NAS zugreifen.



xD4nielx schrieb:


> Aber die Karte die du mir da rausgesucht hast, kann auch mehr wie 1 GBIT? Dieses 2,5 Base-T verwirrt mich etwas


Das ist genau das, was Du suchst. 2,5GBase-T sind max. 2,5 GBit/s über Cat6/Cat7 Ethernet, 5GBase-T liefert max. 5 GBit/s und 10GBase-T wären 10 GBit/s. Jeweils natürlich nur, wenn die Gegenstelle das kann und wenn die Kabel gut genug sind.

2.5GBASE-T and 5GBASE-T - Wikipedia
.


----------



## claster17 (25. Februar 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Du willst also den PC direkt an den 2,5 GBIt-Port der FB anschließen? Und was soll das ganze dann real bringen bevor du nicht weisst, das Deine FB bie Deinem Internetanschluss am GBit-Port weniger Liefert wie der Kabelnetzbetreiber?



An meinem Anschluss liefert die FB 6660 mehr als Gigabit. Laut HWiNFO sind das 140 MB/s und Chrome gibt während des Downloads 123 MB/s an. Die Differenz dürfte Overhead sein.
Downloadtest von hier: hetzner Test Files

Dennoch würde ich wegen den zusätzlichen 10 MB/s keinen dedizierten NIC kaufen, zumal man diese Höchstwerte fast nur in Speedtests sieht.
In meinem Fall war ohnehin schon ein Board mit 2,5G vorhanden und da kam mir die 6660 ganz gelegen, weil ich mir die Schrottbox von Vodafone nicht länger antun wollte.


----------



## xD4nielx (26. Februar 2020)

Ok dann schaue ich erstmal wieviel Mbit denn tatsächlich ankommen. Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich das man zb bei einer 100 Mbit Lan Karte auch nur 90 Mbit rausbekommt. So wird das mit Gigabit auch sein. Denn 1 Gbit ist ja nur theoretisch möglich.

Und mein Kabelnetzbetreiber Unitymedia/Vodafone liefert mir bei aktuell 400 Mbit ja auch 440 Mbit. Das war bei UM schon immer so das man etwas mehr bekommen hat. Also wird 1 Gbit auch ankommen. Und es wäre doch schade 100 Mbit zu verschenken nur wegen falscher Hardware.

Aber ich denke es wird auf diese Lankarte hinauslaufen. Gibts da noch ein passenden Switch dazu der auch so einen Anschluß hat?

Habe nämlich derzeit eine Fritzbox. Am LAN 1 (Bridge Mode) hängt ein Asus Gaming Router. An dem hängen PC, PS4 und mein Ubiquity WLAN Acces Point.

So hätte ich das am liebsten weiter nur halt mit wenigstens 1x 2,5 Gbit für den PC ohne das ich noch ein zweites Kabel verlegen muss. Das gibt nur wieder ärger mit der Regierung


----------



## fotoman (27. Februar 2020)

Klar, wenn der Kabelnetzbetreiber ausnahmsweise mal zu Gunsten des Kunden rechnet und 1000 MBit/s an Nutzdaten ankommen, dann mögen sich die 40€ lohnen. Normales GBit macht hat 1000 MBit/s brutto, das dann abzüglich Protokollheader und ohne Übertragungsfehler rund 10% gedanklichen Verlust ergibt.

Viel Spaß bei der Suche nach einem  passenden Switch, dem die bessere Hälfte auch noch finanziell zustimmt. Ich habe noch keine bezahlbaren gefunden. Die paar günstigen, die dann auch immer 10 GBase-T können, schaffen das nur an zwei Ports, die übrigen 8 ports sind "nur" GBit (und zwar brutto, also wie sonst immer überlich gehen da keine 125 MByte/s Nutzdaten drüber.)

Der einzige mir bekannte ist
Netgear GS110 Desktop Gigabit Switch ab €'*'168,23 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der folgende ASUS kann nur 1 GBit/s oder 10 GBit/s aber keine Zwischenstufen:
ASUS XG-U2008 Desktop Gigabit Switch ab €'*'178,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

U.U. findest Du auf eBay günstigere Switche, die dann aber alle SFP+ Switche sein dürften und eher für LWL "gedacht" sind. Da kann man zwar pasende Konverter nutzen, dann ist man aber auch bei
MikroTik Cloud Router Switch CRS305 Dual Boot Desktop 10G Smart Switch ab €'*'126,88 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
plus Netzteil und 4 Konverter für 10 GBase-T, die hoffentlich auch 2,5 GBase-T können, also z.B. sowas
https://www.amazon.de/10GBASE-T-Transceiver-SFP-10G-T-S-UF-RJ45-10G-Reichweite/dp/B07QNZPKZ4/

Ein 10x 2,5 GBase-T Switch wäre sowas
TRENDnet 10-Port 2.5GBASE-T Web Smart Switch, 8 x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
und  echte 8x 10 GBase-T Switche liegen preislich mind. auf dem Niveau und sind dazu noch aktiv gekühlt.

Der Stromverbrauch scheint bei dem ganzen Konstrukt aus FB+Router+AP ja irrelevant zu sein. Der erwähnte Netgear-Switch (mit 2*10G und 8*1G) verbrät je aktivem 10 GBase-T mal eben 2,5 W zusätzlich.  Und selbst nur mit 1 GBit Verbindungen verschewendet er bei mir 4 W mehr wie ein 8x GBit Switch für <20€.

Es hat durchaus seinen Grund, warum einige hier eher von dem "Versuch" abraten, wenn es nicht zufällig eine exklusive, direkte Verbindung zwischen der FB und dem PC gibt. 

Wenn genügend Leitungen vorhanden sind, kannst Du ja den PC in den 2,5 GBase-T Port der FB stecken und den Rest dann wie bisher an einen andere Port der FB. Sonst brauchst Du, je nach räumlicher Aufteilung,  mind. ein bis zwei Netgear-Switchen.


----------



## xD4nielx (27. Februar 2020)

Wenn genügend Leitungen vorhanden sind schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke dir erstmal für deine Mühe
> 
> Hast recht. Ich glaube ein extra Kabel ziehen wäre schon am besten. Aber evtl ist das Problem gar nicht vorhanden. Ein Kumpel hat mir ein Screenshot geschickt von jemandem der die 1 Gbit Leitung von UM hat. Es kommen sage und schreibe 1100 Mbit bei ihm an.
> 
> Ich teste erstmal was da ankommt. Nächste Woche ist es endlich soweit. Ich werde berichten


----------



## Venom89 (28. Februar 2020)

Das wäre wirklich rausgeschmissen Geld. Ich habe bei mir mittlerweile auch Gigabit und keinerlei "Probleme", übrigens auch nicht in Sachen Fritzbox und Gaming 

Du kannst doch auch einfach mal dein Heimnetzwerk testen, in dem. Du mal größere Dateien hin und her schiebst.


----------



## xD4nielx (28. Februar 2020)

Fritzbox is heute angekommen. ca 850 Mbit kommen am PC an. Auch wenn ich die Box direkt an den PC anschließe. An der Fritzbox selber kommen 1097,7 Mbit Down und 52,2 Upstream an.

 Das is mir zu wenig


----------



## claster17 (29. Februar 2020)

xD4nielx schrieb:


> ca 850 Mbit kommen am PC an.



Wie hast du das festgestellt?


----------



## robbe (29. Februar 2020)

Kann an allem möglichen liegen. Zuerst einmal, was in der Fritzbox steht, ist nicht dass, was auch ankommt. Die Fritzbox zeigt lediglich die provisionierte und damit maximal erreichbare Geschwindigkeit an. Selbst wenn dein Gebiet so überlastet wäre, das du nur noch 10Mbit erreichst, würde die Box trotzdem 1097/52 anzeigen.

Als erstes würde ich also mal zur Nicht-Primetime testen, um eine Überlastung auszuschließen. Dazu verschiedenste Tests nutzen, jede Menge Speedtests werden die 1000Mbit nicht schaffen. Solltest du definitiv nicht über die 850Mbit kommen, wird das Problem wohl irgendwo bei dir liegen.


----------



## xD4nielx (29. Februar 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das festgestellt?



Speedtest.net



robbe schrieb:


> Kann an allem möglichen liegen. Zuerst einmal, was in der Fritzbox steht, ist nicht dass, was auch ankommt. Die Fritzbox zeigt lediglich die provisionierte und damit maximal erreichbare Geschwindigkeit an. Selbst wenn dein Gebiet so überlastet wäre, das du nur noch 10Mbit erreichst, würde die Box trotzdem 1097/52 anzeigen.
> 
> Als erstes würde ich also mal zur Nicht-Primetime testen, um eine Überlastung auszuschließen. Dazu verschiedenste Tests nutzen, jede Menge Speedtests werden die 1000Mbit nicht schaffen. Solltest du definitiv nicht über die 850Mbit kommen, wird das Problem wohl irgendwo bei dir liegen.



Der Fritzbox Wan Port kann meines wissens nach 6 Gbit. 

Aber beim runterladen komme ich auf 985 Mbit laut Windows Taskmanager. Mit ca 120 Mb /sek. Es schwankt halt immer sehr stark im JD2


----------



## claster17 (29. Februar 2020)

xD4nielx schrieb:


> Speedtest.net



Hier musst du mehrere verschiedene Server und auch zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten probieren. Vor allem mit Gigabit wird häufig nicht die volle Bandbreite erreicht.

Die Netflix-Server liefern in der Regel ausreichend Download: Internet Speed Test | Fast.com



> Der Fritzbox Wan Port kann meines wissens nach 6 Gbit.



Steht das irgendwo?


----------



## xD4nielx (1. März 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo?



ja auf der seite von AVM 

Atemberaubende Geschwindigkeit

Das leistungsstarke DOCSIS 3.1 Kabelmodem bietet bis zu 6 Gbit/s Downstream-Geschwindigkeit und ist abwärtskompatibel zu EuroDOCSIS 3.0.

fast.com ist gar nicht so fast. 250 Mbit max.

Naja, ist erstmal ok. Beim saugen erreiche ich ja fast nen gbit. Ich denke ich gönne mir diese lan karte und dann ists gut


----------



## claster17 (1. März 2020)

Die 6660 hat kein WAN, sondern nur LAN und Koax.


----------



## robbe (1. März 2020)

Und nicht der LAN/WAN Port bietet bis zu 6Gbit, sondern das integrierte Kabelmodem. Garantiert steht da auch irgendwo, dass der Lan Port 2,5Gbit bietet.


----------



## guss (3. März 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Netflix-Server liefern in der Regel ausreichend Download: Internet Speed Test | Fast.com



Die Seite ist ja cool, da bekomme ich mit meinem 600 Mbit/s Anschluss satte 780 Mbit/s angezeigt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. März 2020)

guss schrieb:


> Die Seite ist ja cool, da bekomme ich mit meinem 600 Mbit/s Anschluss satte 780 Mbit/s angezeigt



Manchmal kommen da echt seltsame Werte bei rum. Teilweise sinds 700Mbit und dann sinds auch mal 1,4Gbit...


----------

